# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Midland Alan 507 CB

## kostastnt

Γειά σας! Βρήκα καταχωνιασμένα στο πατάρι 2 cb μάρκας midland alan μοντέλο 507.. 

Αυτά δούλευαν πολύ πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια που έκαναν ταξίδια οι γονείς μου και αργότερα το ένα παρουσίασε θόρυβο.. Μόλις το ανοίγεις κάνει παράσιτα.. Έψαξα στο internet αλλά δεν βρήκα καμιά λύση.. Βρήκα μόνο σχεδιάγραμμα αλλά και πατέντα για να αυξήσεις την ισχύ εκπομπής από 10mW σε 350mW.. Τα επισυνάπτω μπας και βγάλει κανείς άκρη.. 

Για αρχή τα άνοιξα και τα κοίταξα.. Και τα 2 είναι σε τέλεια κατάσταση μέσα.. Οι κεραίες ακουμπάνε σωστά στην πλακέτα, οι πυκνωτές είναι μια χαρά.. Κολλήσεις δεν φαίνονται χαλασμένες.. 

Αν έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα να πειραματιστώ ας μου πει!

Στην φωτογραφία φαίνεται μια κόλληση που κάνεις για να αυξηθεί η ισχύς.. 

DSCN3357.jpg

----------


## georged30

Οι πομποδεκτες αυτοι δεν ειναι CB . Ονομαζονται LPD και ειναι τα αντιστοιχα των PMR. Οσο για το προβλημα που εχεις το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φταιει το ηχειο ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα και εφταιγε αυτο. Τσεκαρε και απο το menu μηπως ειναι μονιμα ξεφιμωμενο.

----------

kostastnt (19-01-13), leosedf (07-01-13)

----------


## evapa

Γιά χαρά.
Είχα και εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα.Προσπάθησα να βρώ μεγαφωνάκι  ίδιο και ήταν αδύνατο.
Εβαλα ενα παρόμιο αλλά δεν άκουγα σωστά.Μετά στάμάτησε να λειτουργεί εντελώς.
Τελικά έχουμε ενα καλό εσύ καί ενα καλό εγώ.
Μήπως ενδιαφέρεσαι να το πουλήσεις ;
Στείλε Μαιλ στο  evapa2@mycosmos.gr
Ευχαριστώ
Βαγγέλης



DSCN3357.jpg[/QUOTE]

----------

